# Toltrazuril



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, the website where I buy my toltrazuril for the goats says that it can be used on dogs. I recently got a puppy to train to assist my LGD. He arrived with a huge worm load and it took 2 big doses to get mostly get rid of them. fecal shows signs of cocci. What would the dosage be? Anyone used it on their dogs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not used it for dogs but maybe someone one here has.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't used it for puppies but I always give it when I foster kittens for the local cat shelter at 0.2mL per pound.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have used it on dogs. Don’t remember the dosage, but a google search should be super helpful there.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------

